# Young rescue near Edmonton



## Toddtaje

I have been looking around at various breeders in the Edmonton Alberta area, and have met a couple and really enjoyed our time spent with them. My wife and I are also considering looking at a rescue Golden.

We do have one breeder that uses good pedigrees and is active in showing her dogs that we are considering. But is it a big risk health wise, tempermant wise and other issues with getting a pup from a rescue organization or a shelter?

We are wanting a younger pup (under 5 months) if we go the rescue route. 

Is it likely to find a pup at 5 months or younger at a rescue organization?

Any direction would be helpfull

Thanks


----------



## Millie'sMom

I am sorry, I can't help you with the rescue option. But if you are looking for a young, but older than 8 week puppy, you could also mention that to breeders in your area. I know our breeder has a 5 month old girl that was returned to her. Occasionally, breeders do have puppies that they may have held back for their breeding programs that didn't work out for one reason or another, or puppies that were returned that may be available. We foster for our local service dog program, and they sometimes have one year old dogs, that are not suitable for their program that become available for adoption.


----------



## Toddtaje

Thank you for the reply.

We are looking at a rescue pup just because there are so many dogs that do not have good homes, and we can give them a good home.

We would prefer a young pup instead of an older dog, but if this is not realistic than we do know a couple of good breeders near us and will just buy one from them


----------



## mylissyk

Rescues can occasionally get in pups under a year, you would just have to check with them and see what is available. They do often get in 1 to 2 yr olds. That seems to be the age people get rid of them, they can be adolescent brats, but it is a phase they go through. YOu can find rescues listed on this website, they have US as well as Canada groups listed.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Toddtaje

The bigget thing that has me undecided is that we would like to get a pup in the summer and in order to make sure we get one from a breeder we need a deposit when the pups are born. Whereas the rescue dog would be whenever one is available and may come with a number of issues.

And also would like a younger pup so we can start training and hope to hinder bad habbits.


----------



## Charliethree

To be honest, finding a young golden retreiver in rescue in this province is going to be tough - they just don't end up in rescue that often, and if they do, they adopt out quickly. Most rescues are populated with mixed breeds and 'pure' dogs of any breed are rare. Suggest checking the rescue sites AND shelters daily - they are more likely to end up in a shelter than a rescue.
You could try contacting the Golden Retriever Club of Alberta, they 'do' golden rescue and may be able to help you out. 
As far as adopting a rescue dog, yes, some do have problems but for the most part, with time and training they can and do become loving loyal and amazing family members - I have two (adult adoptions)- one from a shelter the other via a rescue, that I wouldn't trade for the world and any future dogs will be rescues. Most rescue groups keep their dogs in foster homes, so they will have information available (supplied by the foster home) on temperament, behavior, specific needs and current health or other issues (if any).


----------



## Toddtaje

I emailed the rescue organization in Alberta and was told that pure bred Goldens are rare and pups are even more rare. When they do come in they are usually over 2 and most likely a senior dog. 

This is too bad. Two years ago I went to a shelter in Peace River and there was a very young golden. I thought they would be more frequent, if they are not I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Charliethree

There should be no reason you can't keep your eyes open for a rescue until such time as you have to put a deposit on a pup - should there? (I am not familiar with how breeders operate).


----------



## 2tired

This pup is in Ontario

*kyon kennels* ‏@*kyonkennels*  This puppy is being returned to us after 5 months for personal reasons in the family. So sad for the little boy. http://instagr.am/p/RAy7MoFrJM/


----------



## Jodie

*Have allergy to puppy. Must find home ASAP*

She is 3 moths old. Born out 10/13. I am very allergic and she needs a home ASAP. She is almost house trained and crate trained. Very gentle and loving. Do not want to take her to SPCA. Any interest or ideas?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jodie said:


> She is 3 moths old. Born out 10/13. I am very allergic and she needs a home ASAP. She is almost house trained and crate trained. Very gentle and loving. Do not want to take her to SPCA. Any interest or ideas?


Jodie,

I sent you a PM with GR Rescue Info for Canada.


----------



## mylissyk

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Jodie,
> 
> I sent you a PM with GR Rescue Info for Canada.


fyi, new members can't send PMs until they have 15 or 16 posts, so she won't be able to reply to your message.


----------



## mylissyk

Jodie said:


> She is 3 moths old. Born out 10/13. I am very allergic and she needs a home ASAP. She is almost house trained and crate trained. Very gentle and loving. Do not want to take her to SPCA. Any interest or ideas?


There may be someone here on this board that would be interested in her. Start your own new thread and give more information, post some pictures and I'm sure the board can help you find her a home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

mylissyk said:


> fyi, new members can't send PMs until they have 15 or 16 posts, so she won't be able to reply to your message.


Yes, thank you. I did tell her about sending/receiving PMs to other members until she's had enough posts. She can send or reply by PM to any member of the Mod team though before she has enough posts. 

I exchanged PMs with her yesterday, she was going to turn her pup over to the ASPCA.

I urged her to contact one of the GR Rescues but did not hear from her again. She needed the pup gone as soon as possible due to her allergies.

I also suggested she start a new thread seeking a home for her pup.


----------

